# تدفئة المنزل مجانا



## محب المهندسين (4 أغسطس 2004)

أنا شخص عادي جدا ولست مختصا هندسيا ولكن محب للهندسة والمهندسين.

نشأت لدي فكرة لتدفئة المنزل فأنا مقبل على بنا ء منزلي الأول وخلاصة الفكرة عندما رأيت جهاز يباع في السوق عبارة عن اسياخ رفيعة توضع تحت البلاط اوالرخام في الارضيات متصلة بجهاز تحكم بالكهرباء لتسخن فتسخن الأرضيات ومن ثم يسخن المنزل كاملا ، ولكن هذا الجهاز سعره غالي جدا ويستهلك كثير من الكهرباء.

وعندها طرأت فكرة ، اذ يوجد في السوق سخان للماء يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لتصل درجة حرارة الماء حوالي 80 درجة وجاءت الفكرة بتدوير هذا الماء بواسطة دينمو صغير بحيث يذهب الماء الدافئ عبر مواسير حديد لسرعة تأثر الحديد بالحرارة ويمر تحت البلاط او الرخام في غرفة او اكثر ثم يعود للسخان ليسخن مرة اخرى .

وبهذا نحصل على عدة أمور
1- الدفء في المنزل لأن الأرض ستبعث حرارة لجميع المنزل
2- المشي على أرضية دافئة شتاء
3- كل ماسبق بلا فاتورة كهرباء لأن الشمس هي من سيدفع

قد تكون التكلفة الأولية مجهدة ولكن على المدى الطويل اقتصادية جدا.

أرجو إفادتي وإبداء الرأي.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 أغسطس 2004)

حياك الله يا محب المهندسين ، أهلا وسهلا بك معنا في هذا الملتقى ، ولكم نُسر بزيارة أمثالك ، ومناقشة مثل هذه الامور ... الموضوع الذي طرحته مهم جداً ، ليس من الناحية الاقتصادية فقط ، ولكن من ناحية ما يسمى الآن (الاستدامة) Buildings Sustainability ، وهو إتجاه جديد بدأ يأخذ أهميته مع إهتمام الغرب بالبيئة ، والموارد الطبيعية فيها ، يحاول ان تكون ديمومة الاشياء بأقصى قدر لها ، ومن هنا يساعد هذا الموضوع في تقليل الاعتماد على الطاقة الصناعية القابلة للنفاد ، والاعتماد على ماهو طبيعي.

نحن لدينا نعمة هي الشمس ، وهي من أغنى الموارد الطبيعية للطاقة لدينا ، لكننا لم نستغلها الاستغلال الامثل ، مع انه يوجد محاولات اما لأغراض التجربة ، او لاغراض اشباع رغبات خاصة ، الا ان مشروع تقنينها ، ونشرها والتشجيع على استعمالها كسياسة عامة ، لم يحدث ، وربما يصعب أن يحدث مع الضعف الملاحظ في الاتجاه لتطوير مثل هذه الانظمة.

هناك مشاريع في مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية ، وفي أغلب الجامعات ومراكز البحث العربية حول هذا الموضوع ، كما أن هناك محاولات لبعض المهتمين بتطوير هذا العمل ، ولكن على مستوى توفير مثل هذه المنتجات للاستخدام الشامل ، فان ذلك لم يتم - حسب حدود معرفتي - بشكل يدعو الى ثقة المستخدمين وبسعر مناسب ، وربما نجد من الاخوة الافاضل في هذا الملتقى من يمكن أن لديه معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع لنشاركه في معرفتها.

يمكن الرجوع لهذه الروابط للستزادة حول موضوع استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية :

http://www.kaddb.com/arabic/Product_View.asp?ItemID=86

http://www.mmsec.com/heater3.htm

http://number1source.net/arb/products.htm

http://www.rssti.org/links/Mar_2000/practicearabic01.html


----------



## المهندسة زهى (6 أغسطس 2004)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الفكرة ممتازة وخصوصا الآن الاغلب يبحث عن بدائل للطاقة وعن تقليل الاعتماد عليها ...وكذلك بتصميم مبنى (يعتمد على نفسه) ان صح القول بتوفير الطاقة ..سواء من ناحية المواد المستخدمة او طرق اخرى ..

لدي استفسار ..هل ممكن ان نستخدم نفس الطريقة ولكن للتبريد ,بما ان احنا نحتاج للتبريد اغلب ايام السنة بعكس الدول الباردة ...؟؟
ربما ذلك يشجع الناس اكثر ,لانهم بحاجة لتبريد بالاغلب


----------



## عبدالمحسن (6 أغسطس 2004)

اخي الكريم محب الهندسين 

مشاركة رائعة خصوصا من انك لست متخصصا وانما تتذوق الهندسة .. وبالنسبة لفكرتك فهي جميلة وقابلة للتطبيق حسب رايي ولكن هناك عيب جوهري فيها ذكرته الاخت الكريمة زهى حديد في ردها وهو ان تدفئة المنزل ليس معضلة يواجهها البيت السعودي او الخليجي لان فترة الشتاء القارس لا تتجاوز الشهرين في السنة ويمكن من خلال انظمة العزل الحديثة مواجهة هذا المشكلة بجدارة ..وهذا الكلام يصبح معكوسا عند الحديث عن البيت الغربي فهي مشكلة حقيقية ومؤرقة لهم وتتسبب في ارتفاع اسعار النفط بالشتاء بشكل كبير لاعتمادها على هذا النوع من الطاقة ..

المعضلة الحقيقة لدينا في تبريد المنزل .. هذا الكلام اخي الكريم يتضح اذا عرفنا ان 70% من استهلاك المنزل للكهرباء يذهب للتبريد والتكييف .. تخيل .. 70% .. هذا الرقم يعكس وبشكل واضح عمق الازمة التي يعاني منها البيت العربي وسط تجاهل كبير لانظمة التبريد الطبيعية و الانظمة المستدامة كما تفضل وذكرها الاخ الكريم فيصل ..

وعلى كل الاحوال يظل اقتراحك اقتراح ممتاز من الناحية الهندسية ..

ارجو ان تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## محب المهندسين (7 أغسطس 2004)

أعزائي 
عبدالمحسن
زهى حديد
فيصل الشريف
أشكر تجاوبكم واطلاعكم على الروابط في هذا المجال
لدي أفكار للتبريد وإن كانت بسيطة وليس لها ذلك الأثر المرجو ولكن تبقى فكرة تحتاج إلى دعم وسأضعها في موضوع جديد (بإذن الله ) تحت عنوان تبريد المنزل مجانا ولكن أولا أريد أن يأخذ هذا الموضوع حقه 
وإن كان توقيته سيئ ( التدفئة ونحن في أشد فصول السنة حراراة )
  
وعودا على بدء هذه ( الطريقة في التدفئة ) أريد رأي المهندسين في إمكانية تطبيقها فمثلا

1 - هل هناك مشكلة عندما يتم تمديد مواسير صغيرة الحجم تحت السيراميك أو الرخام مباشرة 
2- هل يمكن أن يسير الماء تلك المسافة الطويلة بدون مشاكل هندسية 

3- الطريقة المثلى لوضع المواسير هل سيكون بطريقة مستقيمة أو متعرجة لتشمل معظم المساحات 
4- ما النوعية الجيدة لتوصيل الحرارة بلا مشكلات صدأ أو تكلس هل الحديد أو النحاس أو البلاستيك وهو أضعف في التوصيل

وأخيرا شكري وتقديري للجميع وقريبا بإذن الله موضوع التبريد


----------



## S H E Z O N (7 أغسطس 2004)

أعتقد ان اوفر طريقة لتبريد المنزل حتى الآن

هو عمل فتحات مثل فتحات التبريد المركزي ولكن نضع بدل المكيفات المركزية مكيفات صحراويه

اتوقع مكيفين 1.5 حصان يكفون لتبريد منزل كبير يصل الى 600 متر

ويعطي البيت جو بارد ورطب


----------



## M3mare (7 أغسطس 2004)

*حمدا لله على عودة المنتدى*

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي محب المهندسيين على طرح افكارك الجميله لمناقشتها في المنتدى...واعتقد ما شاء الله عليك " مهندس بالفطره "........
بصراحه تمنيت ان تعرض لنا بعض الاسكتشات الاوليه للفكره.....لاني في الحقيقه راودتني بعض التسائؤلات...في اسلوب التمديد تحت البلاطات لكل غرفه... ونوعية المواصير المستخدمة ....والمواد الكفيله بحمايتها من التأكل.... وكيفية صيانتها مستقبلا....وهل تعتمد الفكره على خزان وسخان واحد ؟ يفي لمتطلبات المسكن .... وهل هي ذات جدوى اقتصاديه خصوصا في منطقتنا العربيه ذات المناخ شديد الحراره... والذي لا تزيد فصول الشتاء فيه عن 3 اشهر.....واعذرني على تسائلي ...

واهلا بك اخي فيصل من جديد لقد ركزت على نقطة مهمة وهي التنميه المستدامه.... والتي تعرف بأنها (عملية التنمية التي تلبى أماني وحاجات الحاضر دون تعريض قدرة أجيال المستقبل على تلبية حاجاتهم للخطر)...وذالك للوصول الى مبنى متكامل النظم البيئيه.......فقد اتجه اعتماد معظم الدول الصناعية والنامية مثل الهند الى العمل على تطوير الطاقات المتجدده(Renewable Energy ) للتقليل من استخدامات الطاقه التقليدية مثل البترول والغاز والفحم..وغيرها والمتوقع انها قابله للزوال في الاربعين سنه القادمه نظرا للاستهلاك المتزايد لها عالميا......
فالطاقات المتجدده هي الطاقات القائمه على تجديد نفسها بأستمرار وتعمل على الحفاظ على البيئه...وتعتبر الشمس هي ام الطاقات المتجدده وهناك طاقات اخرىمثل طاقة الرياح والبيوجاز والامواج والبرك والمخلفات ..وغيرها..ومن اهم مزايا الطاقات المتجددهما انها :
1-طويلة الامد
2-قليلة التأثير الجانبي اثناء التصنيع
3-الاعتماد عليها في المناطق النائية
4-اقتصاديه على المدى البعيد
5-تحقق الاكتفاء الذاتي 
6-صديقة للبيئه
7-انها قابله للتطوير والتحديث







تصور لمبنى يعتمد على الطاقه المتجدده






تصور (قطاع) لمبنى يعتمد على الطاقه الشمسيه وطاقه الرياح







مبنى شركة IBM واستغلال الطاقه المتجدد دون التأثير على الشكل العام للتصميم


وبالنسبة للطاقة الشمسيه ...فان الاتجاه العام للاستغلالها اقتصاديا يكمن في المناطق البعيدة عن المدن وشبكات البنيه التحتيه والمناطق النائيه مثل مراكز تنمية الصحراء والقرى السياحية والمنتجعات...وغيرها
ومازال استخدامها داخل المدن وبشكل خاص للمباني العامه والخاصه في الوطن العربي محدودا وذالك لعدة اسباب اهما :
1-عدم توفر تكنولوجيا تصنيعها محليا
2-ارتفاع التكلفه الاوليه سواء على المستوى الانتاجي او للمستهلك
3-تأثرها بعوامل الطقس
4-الصيانه المستمره والنظافه للخلايا الشمسيه مره(كل 2-3) اسابيع
5-الحاجه الى تسخين المياه في الوطن العربي اقل منها في المجتمعات الغربيه نتيجة اختلاف المناخ ولاكن استخدامها في الطاقه الشمسيه كمصدر للكهرباء يفترض ان يكون بشكل كبير خاصه في منطقة الخليج ذات الامكانيات الماديه الجيد....
6- قلة الوعي البيئي والترشيد الكهربائي سواء من الحكومات او من المواطنيين
7-انخفاض اسعار سخانات الغاز والكهرباء


ونلاحظ ان هذا النوع من الطاقات هو الاكثر انتشارا على المستوى المعماري والاكثر اقتصاديه على المدى الطويل وتعتبر عملية تطويرها وانخفاض اسعارها في استمرار دائم ...
ومن اهم انواع الطاقات الشمسيه المستخدمه للمباني هي :
1-تسخين المياه solar water heting 






نموذج لسخان مياه يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه

2- الخلايا الفوتوفلطيه photo voltic وتعمل على تحويل الطاقه الشميه الى كهربائية وتتكون الوحدات الضوئيه من مادة السليكون ...وهي ذات كلفه عاليه نتيجه كلفه انتاجها وجوده تصنيعها..

3-طاقة التسخين الشمسي solar heating وهي الاكثر شيوعا لدى الافراد وذات تكلفه قليله..

4-طاقة الشمس solar energy وتستخدم في الكثير من المباني في الدول الصناعيه والتي تزودها بالكهرباء ويصعب تواجدها في الوطن العربي والدول الناميه نظرا لعدم توفر التكنولوجيا و الشركات المتخصصه لانتاجها وتطويرها محليا مع انها هي الاكثر اقتصاديه على المدى الطويل.....

ولاكن من وجهة نظري ان ما يهمنا كمعماريين بشكل اساسي بخلاف التوفير بالكهرباء هوا كيفية استغلال الطاقه الشمسيه وتكنولوجيات الطاقه المتجدده... دون التأثير على الشكل الخارجي للمبنى بل وتكون الخلايا الشمسيه مثلا جزء من التشكيل في الواجهات وبشكل مدروس تناسب طرازنا المعماري مع توفير تكامل النظام البيئي للمبنى.....وهذه بعض الامثله






مبنى يعتمد على الطاقه الشمسيه في التزويد بالكهرباء لاحظ تناسق التصميم مع الخلايا الضوئيه







قطاع للواجهه يبين استخدام كاسرات شمسيه من الواح شمسيه تتحرك مع حركة الشمس و تزود المبنى بالكهرباء والاظلال .......اتمنى ان نرى مثل هذه التصاميم الجرئية في منطقتنا العربيه والتي نحن احوج اليها من غيرنا في الغرب.......

واخيرااا...تحياتي اليك اخي عبدالمحسن واختي زهى......واهلااا بكم مجددا
اخي S H E Z O N لدي تعقيب على مذكرته سيكون قريبا ان شاء الله ومرحبا بك ...

http://www.thermomax.com/

واعتذر عن الاطاله ...ودمتم سالمين


----------



## محب المهندسين (8 أغسطس 2004)

شكر وتقدير عزيزي M3mare 
المواصير المستخدمه يجب أن تكون من النوع الذي لا يصدأ وموصلا جيدا للحرارة كالنحاس
ولكن تبقى مشكلة التكلس والأملاح والتي أرى أن تكون تلك المواسير بداخل ماسورة أكبر منها حجما لتتم صيانتها من أطراف الغرف حتى نقلل من حجم خسارة تكسير الأرضيات


----------



## مهاجر (8 أغسطس 2004)

*فكرة رائعة ولكن....*

أخي محب المهندسين أشكرك على طرح هذه الفكرة للنقاش...

ولن نحصر النقاش على المناطق الحارة...

ولكن وكما تعلم أن المناطق الباردة تعاني من حجب الشمس عنها ولأوقات طويلة....

وعلى فرضية إمكان إستغلال الطاقة الشمسية فبلا شك أن أكبر مشكلة تواجه هذه الفكرة هي صيانة مواسير المياه مع مرور الوقت...

ومن ثم كفاءة الطاقة الشمسية لكي تستخدم في مثل هذه التطبيقات....

قد يكون تسخين الأسلاك الكهربائية....من خلال إستغلال الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيل المولدات... فكرة إقتصادية معقولة إذا قيست التكلفة الكلية للمنظومة بصفة عامة.... 

ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع...


----------



## محب المهندسين (10 أغسطس 2004)

شكر وتقدير للجميع 
إليكم هذا الموقع لشركة وطنية 
ومن منتجاتها نشأت الفكرة حيث ان لديهم سخان تحت السيراميك
الموقعhttp://www.235n.com


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 أغسطس 2004)

*ممتاز الله يعطيكم العافيه*

اجدتم واحسنت النقاش.....بارك الله فيكم جميعا

ولكن عندي تساؤل وربما تعديل على الفكره

كما نعلم ان وضع هذه الاسياخ المعدنية اسفل الرخام او البلاط سوف يحتاج حتما الى وقت اطول وطاقه اكبر لتسخين الاسياخ اولا ثم نقل حرارتها او برودتها الى الفراغ المراد تدفئته او تبريده.....فلماذا لاتكون هذه الاسياخ معلقة بشكل جمالي "اسياخ ملتويه على اشكال الزخارف الاسلاميه" على احد او كل جوانب الفراغ على علو 5-10 سم من الارضية...سنواجه مشكله في هذا التعديل وهي حماية الاطفال من سخونة هذه الاسياخ ولكن اعتقد انه يمكن حل هذه المشكله.....

اما التساؤل هل فعلا جربت هذه الطريقه....وماهي النتائج؟

شكرا............................ابوصالح


----------



## محب المهندسين (11 أغسطس 2004)

شكرا للفكرة عزيزي ابوصالح 
لكن لووضعنا اسلاك التدفئة على الجدران سينتهي تقريبا المراد من تدفئة الارضيات
الا وهو توفير الدفء اثناء المشي وهذا الدفء سيعود بأثره على جو المنزل عامة
بصراحة لم اجرب ايا من هذه الطرق وهذا الموضوع جاء لمعرفة الاراء النافعة 
شكر وتقدير عزيزي ابوصالح


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 أغسطس 2004)

الحقيقة أن محب المهندسين طرق موضوعا هاما لم نتعود ان نناقشه او نناقش أمثاله من الامور التقنية المرتبطة بالعماره ، والتي تمثل الجزء الاكبر من نسبة الحكم على الكفاءة ، لكن بعد كل هذه المداخلات ، وبعد مزيد من البحث رأيت أن اسجل النقاط التالية:

- أعتقد ان الموضوع بدأ على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة ، ثم اتجه الى مناقشة البدائل الخاصة بتوفير التدفئة ، وتبعها التبريد للمنزل بشكل عام ، لذلك ربما لم يعد العنوان معبرا عن اتجاه النقاش ، وفي الاصل ، فان التدفئة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ليست مجانيه ، وكل شئ له تكلفة ، سواء مبدئية أم مستمره.

- اذا كان المقصود تدفئة الارضيات ، فأعتقد ان عزل الارضيات بكفاءة يحقق نفس العزل الموجوده في الجدران الخارجية والاسقف اعتمادا على نوعية المواد المستخدمة ، والحقيقة ان كثير من الناس وحتى المهندسين لا يهتمون بعزل الارضيات ، بإعتبارأنها سطحا داخليا ، مع اهمية عزلها حتى لا تتأثر بالحرارة او البرودة ، وقد سبق وان استخدم نظام عزل الارضيات مع الجدران الخارجية والاسقف لتكوين محيط معزول بالكامل عن التأثيرات الجوية الخارجية ، وهذا النظام مجرب ومعروف.


- النظام الذي ذكره الاخ محب المهندسين من الناحية النظرية مقبول وليس فيه مشكلة ، لكن الناحية العملية ، وتنفيذه وتجربته هي الحكم النهائي عليه ، أعتقد ان تكلفته المستمره عالية ، حتى وان ذكرت الكثير من الشركات المنتجة له ان تكلفته المستمرة منخفضة ، ويظل هذا الاعتقاد شخصي ، والتجربة هي الحكم النهائي. يوجد في نهاية هذه المداخلة روابط تتحدث بشكل اكثر تفصيلا عن هذه النماذج او نماذج مشابهة.

- بالنسبة للملاحظة التي ذكرها الاخ ابو صالح ، فهي جديره بالاهتمام ، وهي بالفعل مطبقة في المنازل الحديثة في أوروبا ، وهذه الصورة هي مثال شبيه لما تحدث عنه :

-


وهذا الموقع يتحدث عن هذه التقنية. 

روابط للإستزادة حول الموضوع:
http://www.underfloor-heating-systems.co.uk/features.htm

http://www.nu-heat.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.constructions

http://www.viessmann.co.uk/viessmann_domestic.php


----------



## docesam (20 ديسمبر 2004)

شاهدت قبل عدة سنين تجربة في الصحراء لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في توليد الكهرباء


وكانت التجربة عبارة عن برج يوجد في أعلاه خزان ماء مصنوع من الطوب الأحمر


وحول البرج يوجد عدد كبير جداً من المرايا العاكسة لتعكس أشعة الشمس عليه 


تصل حرارة الخزان إلى حوالي الألف درجة مئوية ويستعمل ذلك في إدارة توربينات لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## raymaeng (24 سبتمبر 2005)

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا الاخوهوالزملاء المهندسين الكرام 
انا في الحقيقه لست بمهندسا انا اريد ان اطرح عده اسأله في مجال الطاقه الشمسيه واستغلالها وارجوا الرد الواضح 
اولا اريد افهم كيف يمكن ان توجه الالواح الى الشمس بحيث انها تستقطب اكبر قدر من الطيف الشمسي
اي انه اذا كنا نحن في اليمن موقعنا الجغرافي ما بين خط 23و24 درجه فبأي زاويه توضع
ثانيا اذا كانت قدرة اللوح الواحد تصل الى 40 و45 وات مثلا وشدة التيار 2.5 امبير كم من الوقت يحتاج اللوح لشحن بطاريه ذات سعه 200 امبير وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## imar (26 مايو 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخواني والله يوفق الجميع المسليمن


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (7 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جميلة جدا

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## minarafat (15 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع جامد جدا [blink]جدا جدا[/blink]


----------



## محمود صافي (19 يوليو 2006)

ممكن ان تكون الفكرة جيدة لكن منطقة مثل بلاد الشام تكون المياه في الشتاء باردة وعليه اظن ان الفكرة تعتمد على وجود شمس دائما وممكن ان تناسب مناطق معينة


----------



## yihiaa (23 يوليو 2006)

اخى / محب المهندسين
الفكرة التى تقترحها تستخدم فعليآ فى المناطق الباردة و لكن فى منشآت انتاج الدواجن لتدفئة الارض و الجوحيث ان الدواجن لا تتحمل انخفاض الحرارة و اعتقد انة يمكن تنفيذها بأستخدام مواسير بلاستيكية " pvc" لتفادى عمليات الصدأ كما انها تتحمل الحرارة بلا مشاكل تذكر
لك خالص تحياتى


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وليد الثرواني (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## هاشم102 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الفكرة الجميلة 

ولكني ارى ان هناك نقص ليس سهلا في الفكرة مثلا التدفئة ليلا هناك مشكلة بسبب غياب الشمس 
ايضا التدفئة في الشتاء بسبب ظهور الشمس لساعات فقط ثم تغيب .


----------



## jassim78 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شي رائع وخصوصا ان الحرارة تكون قليلة لكن مستمرة لكن سوالي هل جهاز التسخين يخزن الحرارة حتى في غياب الشمس


----------



## serhan1971 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية*

الأخوة الأعزاء
لقد قمنا بانجاز التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية بنجاح مطلق و بنسب توفير من 40-80%
الفكرة اذا" موجودة و قابلة للتطبيق
الموضوع الأساسي لهذا الموضوع هو التدفئة التس سأل عنها الزميل الكريم وهي معروفة بأسم التدفئة تحت البلاط underfloor heating 
و لمزيد من الأفادة ارجو توضيح مايلي:
1-نظام التدفئة تحت البلاط يعمل على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا" مقارنة بالأنظمة التقليدية
40-45 مئوي مقابل 70-80 مئوي
2- كمية الأشعاع الشمسي الساقط على منطقتنا (الشرق الأوسط-الخليج العربي-شمال افريقيا) يعادل عدة أضعاف من احتياجاتنا اليومية للتدفئة صيفا" و التبريد شتاء".
3-استخدام التكنولوجيا الجديدة للأمتصاص الشمسي ( الأنابيب المفرغةevacuated tubes) كبديل للخلايا الشمسية التقليدية flat panels جعل الأستفادة من الأشعة الساقطة يتضاعف 5 مرات صيفا" و 20 مرة شتاء"
4-من الناحية العملية فقد كانت فترة استرداد ثمن النظام payback period تتراوح بين 2-5 سنوات معتمدة على نوع التطبيق.
5- ان التطبيقات التي اتحدث عنها هي : تدفئة المنازل و التدفئة عموما" و تدفئة برك السباحة و التزويد بالمياه الساخنة و الكهرباء و التبريد
يسعدني الأجابة على اسفستاراتكم بما فيه الفائدة للجميع عبر هذا المنتدى
[email protected]
وطننا يستحق الأفضل


----------



## twice (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

وبدون مقدمات

بداءت التجربة من حوالي سنتين وللصعوبات الفنيه تركت الموضوع لاكن لما شفت موضوكم ذا رجع لي الحماس من جديد.
لدي الفكرة الكاملة عن عمل السخانات الشمسية من خلال التجربة والاطلاع
حتى يكتمل عملي وجدت انة لابد من وجود مبادل حراري للسخانات الشمسية وهو الاساس بنسبه لي و الاهم من الالواح الشمسية والتي سبق ان امنتها وعملت بعض التجارب عليها.
ولا اغفل عن انه لابد من وجود صمام امان وردادات و2موتور تسريع وساعات القياس وبعض الاكسسوارات الاخرى
المشكلة لم اجد او على الاقل من ينفذ لي المبادل الحراري وبسعر معقول بمدينة الرياض 
جل من طلبت منهم ذلك يعملو من الحبة قبة وكائني طالب مفاعل ذري
الالواح لدي 6
المقاس 190*90 تقريباً
وكنت مخطط اسخن ماء مسبح 
المطلوب مبادل حراري سعة 1 متر مكعب من الاستنلس .
واذا جاهز احسن
ولااستغني عن اي اقتراح او نصح اوتوجيه

وشكراً

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حازم نجم (14 أبريل 2008)

ياريت يا اخي مزيد من التواصل معك 
لاني طالب في الفصل الاخير ومشروعي قائم على نفس الفكرة بواسطة الانابيب المفرغة وجل اهتمامي هو كيف الربط بين الشمس مع التدفئة تحت البلاط من حيث
عدد الانابيب التي نحتاجها وهل يبدأالتشغيل فورا او اننا ننتظر حتى نجمع كمية كافية من الشمس ومن ثم ندخل المياه في الالانابيب تحت البلاط


----------



## asfour41 (15 أبريل 2008)

الفكرة جيدة .. ولكنها ليست بالجديدة !! 

التدفئة الارضية تستخدم فعلا في الكثير من الدول العربية ... اما بالنسبة لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة الارضية فهذا موضوع جديد .. ولا يستخدم بكثرة الا كنظام داعم للتدفئة التقليدية . 

ويجب علينا ان لا ننسى ان التدفئة الارضية تحتاج الى تدفق ماء عالي وهذا يجعل امكانية الاستفادة من المجمعات الشمسية صعب الا اذا تم استخدام عدد كبير من المجمعات . وبوجود بعض التقنيات الحديثة كمجمعات ال heat pipe اصبح استخدام هذه الطاقة المثجددة في التدفئة اقرب الى الواقع ... 

ونتمنى الوصول الى اليوم الذي نستخدم فيه الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة بكسر شمسي يعادل 100 % ..


----------



## بشار رائد (22 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جدآ رائع وحبذا ان يطبق في العالم العربي


----------



## hammoda (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
عملية التدفئة الأرضية مطبقة عندنا في دمشق وخاصة في المساجد
ولكن تعتمد على تسخين الماء على حراق على المازوت
لذلك تعتبر مكلفة


----------



## mohammadjaber (27 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اهلا بيك ياخي محب للهندسة فكرة رائع و لكن المشكلة هي كيف يمكن تسخين الماء الى 80 درجة خلال فترة الشتاءز
و لكن اسمعت ان فكرة ثانية و هي وضع مبادل حراري تحت الارض حيث يوجد تحت الارض حرارة و لكن يحتاج الى تسخين بواسطة الغلايات


----------



## معيتيق (8 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## موود كيميائي (9 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي محب المهندسين...
لقد قرات فكرتك الخاصة بتدفئه المنزل باستخدام النظام الشمسي وانابيب تحت اللارضية.... لكن للاسف هذه الفكرة ليست كفؤه على ارض الواقع بسبب:
1. مد انابيب تحت الارضي...ة وكما نعلم ان معامل التوصيل الحراري لبلاط الارضية قليل جدا وبالتالي لا تنتقل الحرارة من الانابيب الساخنة الى الغرفة.
2. الاعتماد على الشمس في تسخين المياه المستعملة لتدفئة المنزل... لكن كمية الحرارة المجمعة من الشمس في وقت الشتاء لا تكفي لتسخين الماء بالاضافة الى عدم امكانية الوصول الى درجة حرارة تتجاوز 30oC


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 أغسطس 2008)

إن فعالية اللواقط الشمسية تعتمد على قوة الإشعاع الشمسي الواصل إلى هذه اللواقط ، فهي تعمل بفعالية حتى في درجات حرارة منخفضة تحت الصفر والشمس ساطعة ، 
كما أن البلاط العادي غير فعال في نقل الحرارة ، الرخام أفضل منه بكثير ، ويكون السيراميك في المقدمة من حيث سرعة التسخين ...
لقد تم تركيب اللواقط الشمسية كنظام فعال مساعد للتدفئة المركزية ، بتوفير يصل إلى 70 % في أحسن الأحوال .


----------



## محمد العصابي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وأعطاك الله من نعمه 
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## اسامةالجمل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي محب المهندسين و الاخوة المشاركين 
ان فكرتك رائعة في نظري لكن الخزف و الخرسانة و البلاط كلها عناصر تحتاج وقت طويل لتسخينها لكنها بالمقابل تحتاج وقتا طويلا ايضا لتفقد حرارتا و هذا يعني تدفئة ليلية بغياب مصدر الطاقة الا و هو الشمس و هو احد الحلول في نظري للتدفئة ليلا و التي يزعم المناهضين للطاقة المتجددة ان انظمة الطاقة المتجددة لغايات التدفئة لا تجدي نفعا ليلا وتحتاج لمصدر اخر للتدفئة و سترجع للمصادر التقليدية من نفط و خلافه . فلتطبيق فكرتك نحتاج الى عزل حراري محكم للمبنى لتقليل هدر الحرارة بالاشعاع خارج المبنى , و للتغلب على اكسدة الانابيب المعدنية و تكلسها فيجب ان يكون النظام مغلقا تماما(لا يدخلة الهواء لأنة هو المتسبب في حدوث اكسدة الانابيب) كما ان السائل الناقل للحرارة من المستقبلات الشمسية والذي يملأ الانابيب يجب ان يكون مضادا للأكسدة و مانعا للتجمد كي لاتحدث اعطال يصعب صيانتها و نحتاج معها لحفريات تثقل الكاهل وهكذا قدمنا حلا لهذه المشكلة .
اقترح ايضا بعمل نظام تدفئة باستخدام المشعات التقليدية العادية فوق البلاط متصلة بالنظام الانف الذكر جنبا الى جنب و ذلك من اجل الحصول على تدفئة سريعة لهواء المبنى دون انتظار ارتفاع حرارة البلاط والخرسانة حولة و الذي يأخذ وقتا طويلا ولاستثمار الاشعاع الشمسي القصير في فصل الشتاء خير استثمار.
والله من وراء القصد.
د.اسامة الجمل - الاردن


----------



## ربيع1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم الفكرة موجودة ولكن هناك تصميم المنزل يلعب دورا كبير في تنفيذ هذه التقنية وخاصة في المباني التي تتكون من طابق متكرر إذا كان هناك عزل جيد واتجاه المبنى وزجاج نوافذ مزدوج وعدم وجود جسور حرارية ووضع اللاواقط في اماكن محددة وخاصة اصبحت تقينة الأنابيب المفرغة النحاسية جيدة في هذا المجال حيث يتم رفع الحرارة إلى درجات مرتفعة بالرغم من عدم وجود الشمس ٍلا لفترات قصيرة والمستقبل كفيل بان يوجد حلول التقنية اصبحت متسارعة جدا خاصة في مجال الطاقات المتتجددة


----------



## ايهابووو (2 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه الفكرة اصبحت قديمة 

الآن تم الاستغناء عم الانابيب الرفيعة للتدفئة المنزل تحت ارضية السيراميك وتم استبدال الانابيب بالواح كربونية 

هي تشبه بالشكل صور الاشعة الطبية وهي عبارة عن الواح مربعة الشكل متر مربع وسماكتها قليلة جدا وتتميز بقدرتها 

على اكتساب الحرارة بسرعة والاحتفاظ بالحرارة وهي تأتي من الصين رخيصة الثمن


----------



## omarfj11 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ ايهابووو
هل تقصد 

haeting film

كم التكلفة من الصين للمتر الواحد


----------



## telycom (4 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------

